
A16Z Podcast: A Podcast About Podcasting - orangep
https://podcut.co/e/96F5QfFr_
======
orangep
started cutting some podcasts I'm following, and this one was pretty
interesting..

------
bcye
this is huuuuuge.

~~~
orangep
not sure if you're being sarcastic.. but thanks if not! let me know if you
have any feedback :D

